# Norwegian: vipps så



## dukaine

In this context, I feel like this means like "just like that" or "all of a sudden", but I couldn't find it in the dictionaries I know of.

_Når hengekøyene var vel på plass
mellom trærne og kveldens bålpass var valgt ut, så hang vi opp et par lyslenker og noen julekuler – og *vipps så *hadde vi en skikkelig fin julecamp! _


----------



## AutumnOwl

If the meaning of "vipps så" is the same as inSwedish, yes, it means "just like that", or "hey presto".


----------



## raumar

AutumnOwl said:


> yes, it means "just like that", or "hey presto".



That's right, but I think I should add a couple of comments. 

First, the correct spelling is "vips" - and that is why you didn't find "vipps" in the dictionaries. It is possible that the "vipps" spelling comes from the popular Norwegian mobile payment app "Vipps" (the Norwegian counterpart of the Swedish "Swish"). 

Second, "så" isn't really a part of the expression. Here "så" has one of its usual menings ("then"), and the sentence would work equally well without "så".


----------



## Segorian

It's usually spelled _vips_ in both languages. I would also say that—at least in Swedish, perhaps not to the same degree in Norwegian—what corresponds to ‘just like that’ is simply _vips_, not _vips så_, given that _så_ is a particle which is optional in this context.


----------



## dukaine

raumar said:


> First, the correct spelling is "vips" - and that is why you didn't find "vipps" in the dictionaries.


I couldn't find either spelling, although I did find out about the app. Is it a borrowed word from Swedish or a just a slang term or colloquialism?


----------



## dukaine

raumar said:


> Second, "så" isn't really a part of the expression. Here "så" has one of its usual menings ("then"), and the sentence would work equally well without "så".





Segorian said:


> what corresponds to ‘just like that’ is simply _vips_, not _vips så_, given that _så_ is a particle which is optional in this context.


Thanks for that tip. It sounds a little weird in English adding "then" after that expression, so I wasn't sure if it was included or not.


----------



## dukaine

AutumnOwl said:


> If the meaning of "vipps så" is the same as inSwedish, yes, it means "just like that", or "hey presto".


Thanks for confirming!


----------



## Segorian

dukaine said:


> I couldn't find either spelling, although I did find out about the app. Is it a borrowed word from Swedish or a just a slang term or colloquialism?



One dictionary entry is found here. I think it's safe to call this a colloquialism and the word is borrowed, not from Swedish, but from Low German, probably in the 17th century.


----------



## dukaine

Segorian said:


> One dictionary entry is found here. I think it's safe to call this a colloquialism and the word is borrowed, not from Swedish, but from Low German, probably in the 17th century.


Thanks!


----------



## raumar

Segorian said:


> I would also say that—at least in Swedish, perhaps not to the same degree in Norwegian—what corresponds to ‘just like that’ is simply _vips_, not _vips så_, given that _så_ is a particle which is optional in this context.



I agree - this is the case in Norwegian as well. 



dukaine said:


> It sounds a little weird in English adding "then" after that expression, so I wasn't sure if it was included or not.



"Vips" is an interjection that is inserted in the sentence. Maybe this could work as a translation of "_og vipps så_ _hadde vi en skikkelig fin julecamp!"_

... and - hey presto! - then we had a really nice Christmas camp.


----------



## dukaine

raumar said:


> Maybe this could work as a translation of "_og vipps så_ _hadde vi en skikkelig fin julecamp!"_
> 
> ... and - hey presto! - then we had a really nice Christmas camp.


Thanks for that translation!

Yeah, the "then" sounds funny. In American English, at least, we would omit it.


----------



## winenous

dukaine said:


> Yeah, the "then" sounds funny. In American English, at least, we would omit it.


But I might use the redundant word "and" in similar circumstances - as in the advertisement slogan "Bang, and the dirt is gone", "or Whoosh, and he was away like a shot". I think that is the sort of feeling that "så" adds.

But no, not after "hey presto".


----------

